# media inquiry from Japan RE: Cameron and the EU



## ken_nhk

Hi,

I hope you don't mind this being posted here, I thought somebody in the community may be able to help. 

My name is Ken Cruickshank, a researcher at Japan's public broadcaster, NHK, and I am looking to talk to a non-UK EU national living in the UK. 

We are making a report on David Cameron's proposed changes to the welfare system for non UK EU nationals living in the UK. As I'm sure you know, he wants to block in-work benefits and social housing for the first four years of non-UK EU nationals' residency in the UK. 

I am looking to interview people who would have an opinion on this matter. Ideally, it would be non-UK EU nationals who have received/ do receive in work benefits or have lived/ do live in social housing. We would like to know why they think Cameron wants to do this, and what effect they think it will have. 

The interview would be about 30 minutes, and we can travel to them, or we could film at our office by Westminster. Ideally we would film on the 15th or 16th of December, although we may be able to squeeze in 11th or 14th.

My personal opinion is this legislation is unfair and discriminatory. NHK do not have a political opinion, like the BBC. Please get in touch if you can help/ provide any leads.

E-mail: kenneth at nhk.co.uk

Thanks in advance,

Ken


----------

